# Player looking for group in DC area



## jester47 (Aug 13, 2002)

More specificly near Georgetown.  A player from my group is relocating to the WashDC/georgetown area and is looking for a group to game with.  

Aaron.


----------



## Felix (Sep 5, 2002)

hey. I have no group as yet, but am looking for one as well.

I'm living in arlington, which is accross the river from georgetown, so if I hear anything, I'll let you know.


----------



## bill2825 (Sep 12, 2002)

*You've got mail!*

Howdy,

I sent you an email regarding a campaign. Please let me know if you do not recieve it. 

Bill


----------



## savage3e (Sep 18, 2002)

I too have sent out emails.


----------

